# How did you get into EMS?



## Medic's Wife (Mar 13, 2007)

Just curious- how did your career get started?  Was it just something where one thing lead to another, or is it something you've always wanted? What do you enjoy so much about it?


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 13, 2007)

got lost on the way to college


----------



## firecoins (Mar 13, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> got lost on the way to college



same for me.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Mar 13, 2007)

I got myself kicked out of college and met this nice man standing on a sidewalk in front of the Navy recruiting office. He offered me a chance to redeem myself. I took it. Nineteen years later I am still doing it. Sal wherever you wound up, thanks.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 13, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> I got myself kicked out of college and met this nice man standing on a sidewalk in front of the Navy recruiting office. He offered me a chance to redeem myself. I took it. Nineteen years later I am still doing it. Sal wherever you wound up, thanks.



I still haven't found the ocean yet.


----------



## Luno (Mar 13, 2007)

freeriding, season's pass


----------



## MMiz (Mar 13, 2007)

TV.  Then 9/11.  Then money.


----------



## emt4life (Mar 13, 2007)

I got into it half-way through college by taking a first responder course, had so much fun that I decided to take the EMTB course and it snowballed from there.  I finished college and then went on to Paramedic school.  I don't regret it one bit!!


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 13, 2007)

I've always wanted to do it. I remember having a counter on my desktop....

1 year, 3 months, 2 days, 7 hours, 19 seconds until I can join the ambulance corps

Then it hit zero. And I screamed...really loudly...and brought in my application


----------



## Silverado94 (Mar 13, 2007)

Local Ambulance was begging for members. Sucked me in wasn't even expecting it.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 13, 2007)

Why did I get into EMS? thats easy...

for the drugs.^_^


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> Why did I get into EMS? thats easy...
> 
> for the drugs.^_^





your service hiring????


----------



## medman123 (Mar 14, 2007)

always looked fun, (I am still in school to be a MD)


----------



## AndiBugg (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, mine kinda just happened. I was originally going to school to be an RN, and I wanted to work in the ER, so I took the EMT-B class for experience, I figured it would only help, and possibly help me to relate to the EMTs and Medics that brought the pts. in, and our instructor required us to do ride time, and when I did, I fell in love with it. To keep my parents happy (thier paying the tuition) I'm staying in my nursing classes, but I decided to double major in both Paramedic Science (I start in the fall of 07) and Nursing


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 14, 2007)

Good ole Johnny and Roy, what can I say but....KMG365!!!^_^


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 14, 2007)

Got my bachelor's degree & started working in hospital adminstration.  It's oh-so-boring & I decided I needed something to help me break up the boredom on the weekends.  I'm a vollie with a 911 agency & am lucky to run in an area that gets a lot of calls.  We have great supervisors & ALS providers who are committed to teaching & mentoring.

I love it & wish I could make a career out of it...maybe someday...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 14, 2007)

MMiz said:


> TV. Then 9/11. Then money.


 
Well, two out of three ain't bad...


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 14, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> Well, two out of three ain't bad...




LMAO......yeah, no kidding.  There's supposed to be money in this?  Where?!?


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 14, 2007)

I got into EMS work when I became an explorer with the local medical explorer post,and I have enjoyed it ever since.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 14, 2007)

Medical explorer? That's a new term to me, what's involved?


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 14, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Medical explorer? That's a new term to me, what's involved?



It was an explorer group sponsored by the local paramedic service. It was awesome,we had monthly meetings/trainings,and we also got to know the medics that worked there and also how things are done. Explorers are pretty much like the boy and girl scouts.
If I remember right,you have to be I believe 15-21 to be in the group.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG, I know exactly what you're talking about!  I used to be a pathfinder, which I guess is the younger group before you become an explorer. Cool


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

Ain't that the truth.

I remember watching Reruns when on summer vacation, before the FD was a thought in my head... and I LOVED it! It definatly planted the seed.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 16, 2007)

ems is just a condition of my parole....

~S~


----------



## chocchipsmom (Mar 18, 2007)

My brother dared me to join the volunteer fire department in our community.  at the time, there were no females in the fire service where I live.  Then took an EMT-B course.  Everything mushroomed from there.  Have been a Paramedic for ??? years, and training officer in my service for over 10 years.:blush:


----------



## Stevo (Mar 18, 2007)

i must have a thing for women in turnout, makes me walk funny....


----------

